# A+ cert info



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Anyone know of a good school to attend for A+ cert. or should I/can I just use a study guide and take the test....and if so where in NYC
thanks, twajetmech


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

If you already have a decent amount of knowledge you're better off to try and get a Michael Meyers A+ Certification book, they are the best from what i've heard and read (I own one myself and love it).

If you're just starting in the field then you may want an A+ course.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks JokerFMJ, I've seen that book in B&N, as for experience, other than building several machines (and fixing all of my family and friends) I have no other experience in this field, though I do a lot of reading, I'm a aircraft technician/college instructor by trade.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/00...8741-3715213?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=283155

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0072263113/102-4455381-1872153?v=glance&n=283155

Meyers' books are great. 6th edition will be out sometime soon, I hope.

New tests are recently out, but won't take effect until year's end:

http://certification.comptia.org/a/New_A.aspx

http://www.totalseminars.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=799


----------



## bobkob234 (Jun 13, 2006)

Another good place for help in getting your A+ certification is Testking.com. There is alot of good help on that website. I got help from there in getting practice exams.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

thanks for the links bobkob234


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

bobkob234 said:


> Another good place for help in getting your A+ certification is Testking.com. There is alot of good help on that website. I got help from there in getting practice exams.


Testking is more for practise exams. For a practise in exam conditions i would suggest Transcender. It's great! you can focus on certain topics, both multiple questions with detailed explanations. It also tests you using open ended questions (ie. Not multiple questions) to really test you're knowledge.


----------



## bobkob234 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've justed checked out transcender. I agree, trancender is a good site that helps you focus on certain topics. I think both sites are good for help in getting certification in A+


----------



## coVert (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree with the above. I just picked mine up in March. If you already know quite a bit about computers just grab a good book, practice what you have learned, and take lots of practice tests. I was expecting the test to be harder than what it was but definitetly over-prepare because they will try and trick you.


----------



## donie (Mar 28, 2006)

Too true check them all out just passed my self i used Crammaster and Sybex also cruise the forums just cos it works on paper isnt always the case


----------



## deleted24062011 (Aug 6, 2005)

tetonbob said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/00...8741-3715213?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=283155
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0072263113/102-4455381-1872153?v=glance&n=283155
> 
> ...



thanks i just found out that all the A+ Certification books and cd's i have are pretty much no good right now since the old tests will expire on 12-31-06. so i'm hoping the new books come out soon.


----------

